# 20- 25k Mobile



## sinoop_joy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Budget changed to this....*




1. | Budget ? | 20 to 25k 
2. | Display type and size? | Touch (Capacitative)
3. | Form Factor? bar, slider, flip? |	Bar
4. | Preferred choice of brand? | SAMSUNG,SONY ERICSSON,LG,APPLE
5. | Preferred input method (QWERTY, touchscreen, numpad, touch-n-type)| Touch with full QWERTY
6. | What camera option you want? Please specify need for flash, autofocus, front facing camera.| Auto Focus , >5MP, with flash n Exmor-R (if available), HD video recording. PHYSICAL SHUTTER KEY
7. | Preferred operating system? (Android, Symbian, iOS, Windows Phone etc).|	Android,BADA,iOS
8. |Preferred connectivity options (3G, Wifi etc)Please specify clearly.|3G with video calling support,Wifi N,GPS,USB on the Go
9. |Preferred applications (Flash, Swype, GPS, etc)?|Swype,flash,HTML supported browser
10.| Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, mails, internet, gaming etc)?|Gaming,Web Browsing,Clicking Pictures,Listening to music
11. | Any specific mobile phones in consideration?|LG Optimus 2X,SonyEricsson ARC,Galaxy S 2,Samsung Galaxy S,Galaxy Z,Xperia Duowink

12. Any other info that you want to share
Well, after 3 years of life with phones in the 8k bracket, i'm going for my first multipurpose phone. I had a 6681(2nd hand),W300(one i have even now), Micromax Q2,Micromax Q75.
	I want a good cam nd faster phone.
	I want to enjoy the high resolution pictures and Touch Screen.

* I love gaming on my PC, nd i'm sure i'll love gaming on the go
* I dont even have a simple point to shoot cam nd i love to take pictues,so i want a pretty decent cam since my dad wont buy me a camera. 
* Nd telling overall, it is my first phone with this much spending in it. and i'll be using it to the most for sure.(atleast for the first year  )


I've bought my previous phones from the suggestions given by you guys and i believe in you guys very much.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^^
Go for HTC Desire S for 21-22K
or go for HTC Incredible S for 26k


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 17, 2011)

For mainly gaming,
ios would be good for you.
iphone 3gs @ 19.9k

In android,
xperia play (a lil above budget)

Obviously if you want to have a multitalented phone android will suit u the best. These phones will handle gaming well too.
Dual core:
-If poss stretch ur budget by 3-4k and get the samsung galxy s2. Theres   nothing like it, and its future proof too.
-If you want a lower cost dual core check out the lg optimus 2x @25k
Good value dual core

Single Core:
-nexus s @ 19k (+updates,-no fm,-you can get better for ur budget)
-LG optimus black @19k (+nova display, -sound issues, -network issues)
-HTC Desire S @21k (+Almost as good as the incredible S @lower price,+new improved desire,-720p recording is jerky)
-Samsung Galaxy S @23k(+great community support,-old now)
-HTC Incredible S	 @25k(+bigger display than desire s,+best screen of HTC,-out of the box v2.2)
-SE ARC @26k(+sleek n eye catchy, -no front cam ,- desire s and incredible s feel better and more vfm)

IMO you should go wid a dual core, you can go to any shop and get a hands on experience of each phone too.
FINAL VERDICT
-If poss extend budget and get galaxy s2
-else get the optimus 2x, its got a nvidia tegra which is very good for gaming
-If you want playstation experience with physical gaming keys then xperia -play.
-If you want a no frills, easy to use phone with simple interface and gr8 games then iphone 3gs


----------



## Empirial (Jul 17, 2011)

You can buy Sony Xperia Neo from Ebay India & Indiaplaza.com available for around 22k


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 17, 2011)

Empirial said:


> You can buy Sony Xperia Neo from Ebay India & Indiaplaza.com available for around 22k



Only if still image quality is a must. 

At same price I feel desire S is a better deal because:
-Desire S has 1.1GB internal mem and 784MB RAM
Neo has 320MB internal mem and 512MB RAM
-Still image quality of Neo is better but video recording is almost the same. Desire S has a very capable 5MP cam which is more than enough for most ppl.
-HTC sense is much better than Sonys timescape
-HTC is better and faster at providing updates to its android phones.
-After the Desire's success the Desire S will get similar dev support.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 17, 2011)

Sony's current xperia lineup is far better then HTC in every way. If you really wanna buy HTC & can extend you're budget then go for HTC Sensation.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 17, 2011)

K guys..
Thanks for the replies.
I'm also thinking about getting Galaxy S II. But at the same time i'm thinking of should i go that high. After all it will remain a phone. So i'm a bit confused now. So for now I'm sticking to the 25k as max budget.

Well, i m trying to figure out the dual cores available in this range. I know Optimus 2X.  Ny other phone s ?
Ny1 know about Galaxy Z relase date ?

Then Desire S vs OP2X ? Which is better ?
It should be  OP2X with the specs i've seen.


----------



## NainO (Jul 17, 2011)

sinoop_joy said:


> Then Desire S vs OP2X ? Which is better ?



Optimus 2X.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 17, 2011)

K den, wat is the major diff between OP2X nd the Galaxy S 2 ?
Ny1 with hands on experience ?


----------



## NainO (Jul 17, 2011)

sinoop_joy said:


> K den, wat is the major diff between OP2X nd the Galaxy S 2 ?



Optimus 2X - first dual core
Galaxy S2 - best dual core 
If you can increase your budget, then there is nothing better than S2.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 17, 2011)

Empirial said:


> Sony's current xperia lineup is far better then HTC in every way. If you really wanna buy HTC & can extend you're budget then go for HTC Sensation.



Why go for Sensation when at almost the same price one can get Galaxy SII?? SII beats Sensation hands down!!


----------



## tousif (Jul 17, 2011)

guys same question here..
i too want to buy a phone upto 25k. 
so wat shud i go for lg optimus 2x or htc desire s??


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 17, 2011)

^Please mention what will be your requirements!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 17, 2011)

if u can extend ur budget then don't think much and go for Sensation(coz GSII has some yellow screen issue) n I m sure u wont regret ur decision.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

well here I am lobbying for xperia arc again. Especially now when its is speeding up. Review in my signature. No front cam though.
I am rich enough to pay for this phone but too poor to afford 5p/sec video calling 

If no the arc then i would say go for SGS 2


----------



## azzu (Jul 18, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> if u can extend ur budget then don't think much and go for Sensation(coz GSII has some yellow screen issue) n I m sure u wont regret ur decision.



if u refer some Threads of GSII on TDF u can say the yellow screen isnt big problem...(and its taken care of)..
sensation cant beat SGII ..
check some reviews out on d web
SGII is the best android yet..


----------



## tousif (Jul 18, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> ^Please mention what will be your requirements!



my requirements r simple..
1. Good screen visibilty( also in sunlite)
2. Good loudspeakr volume nd in call volume.
3. I wont expect a gud batry bckup frm android device.. Bt still decent batry.
4. Like to play games...
5. Camera nd video r nt a big deal.. I dnt use thm oftn.
6. And i wanna enjoy d best android exp..


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2011)

if gaming is in the list & budget within 25k, get a Tegra2 based mobile i.e. LG O2X. dual core (all highend mobiles are shifting to multicore SOC now) & tegrazone will be of real help. if not now then soon.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 18, 2011)

tousif said:


> my requirements r simple..
> 1. Good screen visibilty( also in sunlite)
> 2. Good loudspeakr volume nd in call volume.
> 3. I wont expect a gud batry bckup frm android device.. Bt still decent batry.
> ...



You just described my phone 

Battery life sucks though.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you guys know about any new dual cores coming to the market ?
Smthng that will fit in my budget ?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 18, 2011)

@tousif : I would recommend you LG Optimus 2X @24k



azzu said:


> if u refer some Threads of GSII on TDF u can say the yellow screen isnt big problem...*(and its taken care of)*..


Are you sure about that?
AFAIK the yellow screen issue is a hardware issue so software updates won't fix it.


----------



## tousif (Jul 18, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> @tousif : I would recommend you LG Optimus 2X @24k



but wat abt the sound.
according to gsmarena the phone has an average sound..


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 18, 2011)

^Phonearena says otherwise about the audio quality.
So it is better if you ask about the audio in xda forums(in LG Optimus 2X section) to know what is the general thought about the audio from the Optimus 2X owners itself


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 19, 2011)

So there is no other option than Galaxy S2 ?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm planning to buy the phone in next month. Can any one suggest me a god deal ?

Also did Samsung corrected the yellow screen problem ? 
Any news about that ?
Also will there be any price drops ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 23, 2011)

u can also look at htc sensation,its also very good...
yes the yellow screen issue is still there in SGSII n no one know when the company will correct it atleast not in the upcoming month(s).


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't expect the yellow screen problem will be fixed anytime soon.
Even after fixing the problem the new set of models won't be available in the market immediately so either go for SGS2 straight away or save 5k and get LG Optimus 2X.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 24, 2011)

optimux 2x no way man...seriously i big no from my side.....


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2011)

apart from "old now", and if you are ok with the 5 mp camera, is there any good reason not to still opt for the Galaxy S at this price point?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 24, 2011)

^^^^
coz many other and much better options are available,a simple example desire s and and another one which is far better than it is Incredible S


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 24, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> optimux 2x no way man...seriously i big no from my side.....


Why


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2011)

Apart from some obscure specs like the 3G connectivity, the Galaxy S still thrashes the Desire S on some of the more important counts, battery life and sound quality to name two. The sound quality is actually better than the iPhones (GSM arena frequency chart). Maybe the operating system upgrade is a big hassle from 2.1 to 2.3. The Incredible S has an 8MP camera, but like I said, if you think 5MP or 3MP is a more sensible size for mobile phone photos, then the Incredible S is not ahead on any other count. 
Was checking out phones with a fren and this shopkeeper was also saying the Incredible S is better than the Galaxy S, because of the cam, then I told him about how overlarge mobile pics in social networks and basically on the internet irritate everyone. So he gave me some bizarre answer about overheating problems and batteries dying... dont even know if this is true, dont think so. Its just that for some unfortunate reasons, a whole bunch of phones are considered to be better than the Galaxy S, just because the SII is out. 
 Is the default OS the phone ships with a deciding factor, or exactly why are these phones considered better than the Galaxy S when clearly the Galaxy S does almost everything at par or better?


----------



## Soumik (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ +1. Really doesnt seem a good option to recommend Desire S over Galaxy S. It still beats the HTC product easily at a slightly lower cost too.

But my suggestion would be.. If front cam is not must, go for SE Arc - Its got great camera, and probably the only android phone in this range with a hardware camera key.

Other than that, extend your budget and get SII. Its the king of the hill right now. Nothing comes close to it. S Z will release in abt 2-3 months. But instead of that, u can get O2X now, its got almost same features, just a bit lower end screen. O2X can be modded easily and is a brilliant device after modding.


----------



## msaiashwin (Jul 24, 2011)

The battery backup of htc phones sucks....The cam and music is also not good.. very few sevice centres in india..


----------



## harmik (Jul 24, 2011)

*New Android phone upto 25K*

Hi everyone.
Well i have had Nokia 6680 (for 3.5 yrs) and Nokia N85 (for arnd 2 yrs).
Although i am pretty much a Symbian fan, but with Symbian being phased out by Nokia, i am looking to get a new Android phone.
And i am not one to shift very quickly as you can see. So, please advise.

1. Budget
preferably 20K, but can go upto 25K
2. Display type and size
Capacitive Touchscreen 4.0"
3. Form Factor? bar, slider, flip
Bar
4. Preferred choice of brand:
Any as long as its trustworthy !
(Heard abt some service issues with HTC and is LG trustable in smartphones?)
5. Preferred input method (QWERTY, touchscreen, numpad, touch-n-type).
Touchscreen
6. What camera option you want? Please specify need for flash, autofocus, front facing camera.
5.0MP or more. Flash preferred. Secondary camera preferred.
7. Preferred operating system? (Android, Symbian, iOS, Windows Phone etc).
Android
8. Preferred connectivity options (3G, Wifi etc)Please specify clearly.
EDGE, 3G, 3.5G, Wifi
9. Preferred applications (Flash, Swype, GPS, etc)?
Java, Flash, GPS
10. Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, mails, internet, gaming etc)?
Multimedia, Camera, Gaming, Internet, FM Radio, Music et al
11. Any specific mobile phones in consideration?
LG Optimus Black, Samsung Google Nexus S, LG Optimus 2X, HTC Incredible S
12. Any other info that you want to share
The feel of the phone is also important. Shouldnt be too flimsy or plasticky !

LG Optimus Black and Samsung Google Nexus S are just below 20K and good phones each having its pros and cons.
For arnd 5K more, I can get HTC Incredible S, one of the best single core phones out there (good RAM, 8MP camera). But is it worth that much to get a Single Core now with Dual cores out there ?
For another 1K, i can get LG Optimus 2x (good processing power but low RAM!).

Is it worth the money to go for Incredible or 2X ?
And i also noticed that out of these 4, Optimus Black has the best loudspeakers.

Please advise.

And are there good apps out there to transfer Contacts (multiple and sometimes custom label fields), SMS (stored in folders also), Notes etc from N85 to an Android ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^^
would agree with u that battery back up most of the HTC phones are not that good but thats not with all n it depends on usability apart from that i have used many HTC phones,I had HTC Touch for 2 yrs and now I m having Incredible S and my bro has Touch HD and must tell u one thing its cam quality is really very good,yes I consider that samsung,sony has good camera phones but HTC's cameras are also not that bad they are quite good.
And if talk about the music quality then its ok not bad not very good.
And now lets talk about its service centers,if u own HTC then u let me know that how many times u need to take ur phone to service centers,HTC phones are not like SE or nokia whom u need to take to service centers every other day 

And I can't tell a specific reason, ask any other HTC user that HTC phones are far better than samsung,lg etc


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Android phone upto 25K*

if ur budget is around 25k then go for Incredible S or u can have Desire S for 22k


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys,
My 3 year old graphics card gave me a resignation letter yesterday. So I need to cut short my phone budget to 17k.  

My requirements are the same. So please suggest me a new phone with best specs.
I think i dont have much options in this budget.

How is Nexus S ? Is it worth it ? 
or should i save by going for Defy


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 25, 2011)

^Please mention your requirements "priority-wise" like 1)...2)...3)...
So that it would be easy for us to suggest and all of us don't keep on suggesting all kinds of phones below 17k


----------



## harmik (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Android phone upto 25K*

I kind of thought of a few phones in different price segments:
Around 20K: LG Optimus Black (battery issues in Froyo) or Samsung Google Nexus S (no FM).
Around 25K: HTC Incredible S (camera, audio: average) or LG Optimus 2x (poor loudspeaker).
Around 30K: Samsung Galaxy S II.

Now, considering i had bought pretty good phones (Nokia 6680, N85) when i bought them and kept them for 3.5yrs & 2 yrs (N85 can still give many phones a run for their money), please advise a mobile phone.
I want to buy a good phone which will last 2-3 yrs. Can go upto 30K, if its REALLLLY worth it !
Thanks !!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^^
then go for sensation


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 25, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> ^Please mention your requirements "priority-wise" like 1)...2)...3)...
> So that it would be easy for us to suggest and all of us don't keep on suggesting all kinds of phones below 17k



I prefer android. Dont want symbians. No probs with Wave series if they are better than Androids.

1. should have a good screen size cauz i love large screens (Web browsing,  gaming)
2. shouldn't be soo slow. Cauz i'll be installing apps and games for sure
3. Good audio clarity (I dont have a dedicated mp3 palyer)
4. Good camera quality. Since i dont have a cam either, this will be my one and only cam and i like photography.
5. Video recording (720p)
6.GPS, Swype, Flash support, HTML support, Dictionary support, Wifi n
7. 3G


----------



## noob (Jul 25, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Go for HTC Desire S for 21-22K
> or go for HTC Incredible S for 26k





Perfect..also Nexus  S max 19-20K

*HTC Incredible S for 26k is simply the best phone on market as of now... * get it if you can....else Nexus S or HTC DESIRE S is way to go


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 25, 2011)

@sinoop : Well then it has to be Nexus S for you


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanx...

just for the curiosity, wat are my other options ?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 25, 2011)

^Your second option should be Motorola Defy for 15k
And last choice should be LG Optimus Black for 20k.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 25, 2011)

Wat abt Iphone 3GS ?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 25, 2011)

^Not worth it at this point when you can get likes of Nexus S for the same price.
The only place where iPhone 3GS beats Nexus S is Gaming.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 25, 2011)

from my quick search,
For Nexus S,
der is no 720p
no physical shutter key
no flash

hmm..
Looks like i have no other options.. (i know i cant xpect much in this budget..)

nyway thanks man..
I'll be buying it in the next month only. So hope some other dual core model in this range will come.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 25, 2011)

^Welcome 



sinoop_joy said:


> from my quick search,
> For Nexus S,
> der is no 720p
> no physical shutter key
> no flash


This means your quick search was fairly inaccurate! 
"dreatica"(a member) posted in some thread that there is 720p support with help of "Custom ROM"
Also Nexus S has an LED flash


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 25, 2011)

Oopz..

Sorry about the flash's info..
he.. he..

So,
You know any good deals for nexus S ?


----------



## harmik (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Android phone upto 25K*



harmik said:


> I kind of thought of a few phones in different price segments:
> Around 20K: LG Optimus Black (battery issues in Froyo) or Samsung Google Nexus S (no FM).
> Around 25K: HTC Incredible S (camera, audio: average) or LG Optimus 2x (poor loudspeaker).
> Around 30K: Samsung Galaxy S II.
> ...



Guys, would appreciate a help on this query too.. Thanks !!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree that overall SGSII is the best phone in market but it has a yellow screen issue so if I would be at ur place I wouldn't have bought it.
I have read ur posts and it seems that u don't have a problem with budget,so buddy why don't u try HTC sensation or if it is beyond then go for Incredible S,I personally own it,its a damm good phone yaar n u won't regret ur decision for sure


----------



## NainO (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Android phone upto 25K*



harmik said:


> Guys, would appreciate a help on this query too.. Thanks !!



Galaxy S2 is worth every penny. Apart from higher resolution, Galaxy S2 beats the hell out of HTC Sensation...
(Currently) Galaxy S2 is the best phone available.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2011)

^^+1 for SII. It beats Sensation hands down!!!and that yellow screen issue is negligible & minor issue!!


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Android phone upto 25K*

_


harmik said:



			I kind of thought of a few phones in different price segments:
Around 20K: LG Optimus Black (battery issues in Froyo) or Samsung Google Nexus S (no FM).
Around 25K: HTC Incredible S (camera, audio: average) or LG Optimus 2x (poor loudspeaker).
Around 30K: Samsung Galaxy S II.

Now, considering i had bought pretty good phones (Nokia 6680, N85) when i bought them and kept them for 3.5yrs & 2 yrs (N85 can still give many phones a run for their money), please advise a mobile phone.
I want to buy a good phone which will last 2-3 yrs. Can go upto 30K, if its REALLLLY worth it !
Thanks !!
		
Click to expand...

_

iF u can *spend 30K*
then go for _Samsung galaxy S2._
its the best best fone currently out there in market.
No other fone beats it {except hTC sensation in just Resolution, but that wont be a problem though.}

& it can even last 2-3 years without the need to change.


*for 25K*
_hTC incredible S_ {battery depletes very fast, doesnt last a day}
But none other is good as this one in this price segment.

*for 20k*
_Samsung Galaxy SL oR GooGle Nexus S_

Comparision btwn Nexus S & Galaxy SL

_Nexus S_
_-ve points_
*-NO 720P recording
- NO microsd support
- No FM radio
- No smart dialing*
_+ve points_
*-Better Graphics Processor
-Super AMOLED Screen
-Faster Updates & lots of Custom ROMS
-LED Flash*

_Galaxy Sl_
_-ve points_
*
- no Flash 
-Slower Graphics Processor
-SC-LCD Screen {but both are almost same}
*
_+ve points_
*
-MicroSD Support
-Custom ROMS are gradually increasing & becoming available
-FM Radio
-720P Recording
-Gingerbread Update will be available s00n

*


----------



## harmik (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone !
It seems then that Samsung Galaxy S II is worth its price right now.
Moreover, when the Ice Cream Sandwich OS is here, SGS2 should be upgradable to it, right ? (I mean, if it isnt, then no phone can be right now !!  )

@aroraanant: I am sure that Incredible S and Sensation are more than capable phones. Incredible S is the top notch in the Single Core category. But if i am spending 25K, i might as well spend 5K more to get the best dual core in the market (Sensation or SGS2) which will be more future proof. On paper both Sensation and SGS2 are almost the same (SGS2 has more RAM, Sensation has better display resolution). But in reality, SGS2 has a slightly better camera, video quality, battery life and performance.

----
Please also advise on this query:
And are there good apps out there to transfer Contacts (multiple and sometimes custom label fields), SMS (stored in folders also), Notes etc from N85 to an Android ?


----------



## NainO (Jul 26, 2011)

harmik said:
			
		

> when the Ice Cream Sandwich OS is here, SGS2 should be upgradable to it, right ?



Most Probably


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 26, 2011)

in Nexus S can we play all videos ??
all formats {mkv, avi, mp4, wmv, etc} & at all resolutions ?? {atleast till 720p} ??
does it support subtitles ??
& lyrics in the music player ???


----------



## NainO (Jul 26, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> in Nexus S can we play all videos ??
> all formats {mkv, avi, mp4, wmv, etc} & at all resolutions ?? {atleast till 720p} ??



Only .mp4 and .3gp
Strangely Galaxy S with same processor has support for all mentioned video codecs 



			
				dharmil007 said:
			
		

> does it support subtitles ??
> & lyrics in the music player ???



No ==> Stock android player(s)


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 26, 2011)

You can definitely use an app from the market to run other formats. Rockplayer is one such media player on the market. Even moboplayer is good. Can play almost all formats. And they are free apps


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 26, 2011)

I got my my samsung galaxy s i9000 16gb 5 days back for Rs 21500 + scratch gaurd and other stuff , so the final price is 22k . I am happy with the purchase and i am shifting from an ipod touch for multimedia needs and i am not disappointed , this is a big thing to say .


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 27, 2011)

So guys,
I had to cut short my budget to 17k cauz of my Graphic card stopped working few days back.
And i was suggested to go for Nexus S by Terabyte...

And now after seeing rohan_mhtr 's post , i want to ask you something ?
Is it worth shedding an xtra 2k and geting Galaxy S ?
Which one is better dese days ?


----------



## tousif (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys,
htc desire-z is available for 19.5k at flipkart.com and desire-s is available at 21.3k at letsbuy.com aftr the discount..

so which shud i go for? i love both the phones.....


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 27, 2011)

_


guru_urug said:



			You can definitely use an app from the market to run other formats. Rockplayer is one such media player on the market. Even moboplayer is good. Can play almost all formats. And they are free apps 

Click to expand...


_

Do they support subtitles ???
& do they play videos upto 720P ???
& what about lyrics ??
does any Player support it ?, stock or other player


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 27, 2011)

tousif said:


> hey guys,
> htc desire-z is available for 19.5k at flipkart.com and desire-s is available at 21.3k at letsbuy.com aftr the discount..
> 
> so which shud i go for? i love both the phones.....



Desire S is a very good phone,go for it,I hope u won't regret...go for desrie Z only if a keypad is MUST for u


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2011)

HTC Incredible S. FAR BETTER than Desire S.



Anorion said:


> apart from "old now", and if you are ok with the 5 mp camera, is there any good reason not to still opt for the Galaxy S at this price point?


It's has tonnes of cons and problems, not even minor, and it becomes damn frustrating. I would rather go for Nexus S than this phone.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 27, 2011)

sygeek said:


> HTC Incredible S. FAR BETTER than Desire S.
> 
> 
> It's has tonnes of cons and problems, not even minor, and it becomes damn frustrating. I would rather go for Nexus S than this phone.



Hey can you mention some problems  since i just purchased it last week and would like to take precautions . Until now no problems faced .


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2011)

^If you want anything worthy from it (including any Android OS above 2.1), you’ll have to root it. If you want GPS to work, you’ll have to tweak it. Essentially nothing actually works on this phone unless you fix it.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 28, 2011)

sinoop_joy said:


> So guys,
> I had to cut short my budget to 17k cauz of my Graphic card stopped working few days back.
> And i was suggested to go for Nexus S by Terabyte...
> 
> ...



^ny suggestions ?

I just asked a store today about the prices.
They said
Nexus S : 18,800
Galaxy S : 22,200 smthng

Anyone know the current banglore prices. I'm asking cauz one of my friends is going to banglore tomorrow. If it is less, i can buy it from dere na ?

Also i want a good blutooth headset for my phone ? (prefereably stereo)
Budget is around 1.5k ?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 28, 2011)

sygeek said:


> ^If you want anything from it (including any Android OS above 2.1), you’ll have to root it. If you want GPS to work, you’ll have to tweak it. Essentially nothing actually works on this phone unless you fix it.



Hey i dont think all devices face this problem and stop spreading false rumors just by reading .  Its been around 2 weeks purchasing my galaxy s and i havent rooted it yet but i am already on gingerbread . A simple update from kies . Gps works well to , first lock took me around 5 minutes but since then i have been facing no problems . Downloaded Sygic Mobile Maps for india and using it in offline mode in my car . Only problem is that battery drains fast when gps and wifi is active , around a day , otherwise its all good .


----------



## sygeek (Jul 28, 2011)

^I'm into spreading rumors, and I'm sure you're aware of some of these problems. Buying a phone to realize that it's not as good as you expected (now), with all those online reviews sure is a heart-killer. Samsung may have fixed some of the problems (i'm not even sure), but I've heard like millions of terrible user experiences, I wonder how Samsung fixed that.

Edit: Seems like samsung released an update while ago fixing major bugs and of course, updating the OS to the gingerbread. Previous post fixed.

Anyway, Galaxy S has tonnes of more worthy competitions now, so buying one ATM doesn't make much sense.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 28, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Anyway, Galaxy S has tonnes of more worthy competitions now, so buying one ATM doesn't make much sense.



Good to know that you updated your post but i think you are being little harsh !
When i got this my priorities were good audio quality , good android experience  ,good screen and a OK camera .  At 21K i couldnt find any other better options , i would like to know if you can mention some good options since i will be gifting a phone to my younger brother soon @ 18-20k budget range , i will respect your opinion .


----------



## sygeek (Jul 28, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Good to know that you updated your post but i think you are being little harsh !
> When i got this my priorities were good audio quality , good android experience  ,good screen and a OK camera .  At 21K i couldnt find any other better options , i would like to know if you can mention some good options since i will be gifting a phone to my younger brother soon @ 18-20k budget range , i will respect your opinion .


Well, I guess you have a different opinion towards Galaxy S. Personally, I love Nexus S for it's true android experience and I'd again recommend you the same, it's easily available near 20K.

Here's a comparison (Nexus S wins, with a decent margin)

Also, if you're interested, AT&T's Nexus S is available in "best buy" for just $99 as a limited offer.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 29, 2011)

I want a good bluetooth headset for my phone ? (prefereably stereo)
Budget is around 1.5k ?

Ny suggestions ?

Nd I'm planning to Buy Nexus S.


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 29, 2011)

heyy ppl i own Nexus S ..n i am proud owner of it. i got it for 19.5k.just before buying check if shows blank display while calling screen appears..and also check cam performance at the shop itself.I had that call issue in my mb n i m getting replacement from samsung in 2-3 days.Rest its a pure unadulterated Android.My office colleague who owns Galaxy S is jealous of my NS ... 
Just check for those issues i think its because 2.3.4 bug..google it...Rest assured the mb is Superb....


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info dude.
Will check it. When i enquired the local shops have only 2.3.3.

Also, i got a doubt.
When i asked in a local shop they said the price as 18.800 and all other shops are having prices in 25+ range.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 29, 2011)

_


sinoop_joy said:



			Thanks for the info dude.
Will check it. When i enquired the local shops have only 2.3.3.

Also, i got a doubt.
When i asked in a local shop they said the price as 18.800 and all other shops are having prices in 25+ range.
		
Click to expand...


_

Where did u find 25k+ prices ???
Online also on flipkart,ebay & letsbuy all of them are selling for around 19.8k.
i Dont know where did u find it, but that 25k+ thing is a bullshit


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 29, 2011)

Ya..
When i asked, they said it is the taxes only..
For a phone priced 19000 in other places, here more than 8000 as Tax ?

But i am wondering about the one store who told me the price 18800. Dont know whether they actually said 28800 and i heard it wrongly ??
But for 18800 it is a sweet deal.
I can get a bluetooth headset too.

BTW dharmil007, u bought the phone ?


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 29, 2011)

_


sinoop_joy said:



			Ya..
When i asked, they said it is the taxes only..
For a phone priced 19000 in other places, here more than 8000 as Tax ?

But i am wondering about the one store who told me the price 18800. Dont know whether they actually said 28800 and i heard it wrongly ??
But for 18800 it is a sweet deal.
I can get a bluetooth headset too.

BTW dharmil007, u bought the phone ?
		
Click to expand...


_

Yea at 18800, its a very good deal.
No i havent bought it yet.
in about 10-12 dayz i will bring mine


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 29, 2011)

Also, ny1 knows whether there are ny other versions of the Nexus S are available in the market ? 
Just to make sure that i'm buying the right Nexus S you are mentioning ? (I want to make sure that the 18.8k told shop was selling the Nexus S only)

Samsung Google Nexus S I9023 or Samsung i9020 are the model numbers, right ?
Ny other things to check ?


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 29, 2011)

_


sinoop_joy said:



			Also, ny1 knows whether there are ny other versions of the Nexus S are available in the market ? 
Just to make sure that i'm buying the right Nexus S you are mentioning ? (I want to make sure that the 18.8k told shop was selling the Nexus S only)

Samsung Google Nexus S I9023 or Samsung i9020 are the model numbers, right ?
Ny other things to check ?
		
Click to expand...


_

Just check which panel are they providing.
S-lCd or SuperAMOLED.
i Know that in india only S-lCd panels are there.

But am looking for a SuperAMOLED panel too.


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey mate even i got was 2.3.3 when i switched the mb on i got notification for 2.3.4 .. and it is i9023 with s-lcd for india.just let me know the colour ..as i had front black and back white panel....which i personally disliked...My boss who was planning to get iphone 4 has put his plans on hold now,,,,,...


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jul 30, 2011)

@mandar5 :
Can you tell when did u buy it n from where ?
Also the final price ?


----------



## ujjwal321 (Jul 30, 2011)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Good to know that you updated your post but i think you are being little harsh !
> When i got this my priorities were good audio quality , good android experience  ,good screen and a OK camera .  At 21K i couldnt find any other better options , i would like to know if you can mention some good options since i will be gifting a phone to my younger brother soon @ 18-20k budget range , i will respect your opinion .



except for being old galaxy S is still the king of single core phones.. 
you have to tweak it to get full use out of it... 
it still has the best GPU on a single core phone, screen is gorgeous, audio quality is amazing.. (read through any audio forum and you will see how good it is).. and most importantly there is a big dev community developing for galaxy S...but as a camera phone I would not recommend it, lack of flash and a dedicated camera key is a big letdown... other than that for games, movies, music it's can beat any single core phone hands down.. 
sorry for sounding like a salesman.. but I own a galaxy S and the recent update has made it even faster and awesome..


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 30, 2011)

dont want to disrespect ne1 but my priority was pure android xp thats y went for NS...h/w wise i think its same as Galaxy S...I got it from Thane at 19.5k+250 for screen guard...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

mandar5 said:


> dont want to disrespect ne1 but my priority was pure android xp thats y went for NS...h/w wise i think its same as Galaxy S...I got it from Thane at 19.5k+250 for screen guard...


It's always the software that matters


----------



## tousif (Jul 31, 2011)

NEW SAMSUNG GOOGLE NEXUS S 16 GB ANDROID 2.3 5MP | eBay

check out this link. u vl c nexus s with amoled screen.. bt is this model available in india and if v buy it vl samsung avail the warranty of the product.


----------



## mandar5 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bug: Nexus S with 2.3.4 OTA Black Screen during and after a call - Google Mobile Help

dont wish to scare ne1 but warn u guys...


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey mandar5,
U too r facing this issue ?


----------



## mandar5 (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah bro...going to get my replacement tomorow....had that call issue....


----------



## mandar5 (Aug 3, 2011)

i m getting my Nexus today....


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats buddy!!!DO post some reviews!!


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey mandar5,
Do tell if the issue persists..


----------



## mandar5 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry guys was lil busy with job...yeh got the new handset this time all black...and problem is not there...


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 20, 2011)

So..
Finally, i had to ask you guys this..

I was searching for my Google Nexus S for a long time and i couldn't find it anywhere or within the price bracket of 18-19k.
I even dreamed of Nexus S.... 

So now i need to find another phone.
I have the same 20k budget.
And

the requirements are the same


Edited Quote :sinoop_joy said:


> 1. | Budget ? | 20k
> 2. | Display type and size? | Touch (Capacitative)
> 3. | Form Factor? bar, slider, flip? |	Bar
> 4. | Preferred choice of brand? | SAMSUNG,SONY ERICSSON,LG,APPLE
> ...



so suggest me what to do ?
Should i wait for Galaxy R to come ? (I dont think it will be priced within this budget,will it be ?) 
Should i go for Galaxy S or SL or Optimus black,Defy+ ? If yes, which should I choose ?
Or should i keep searching  ?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 20, 2011)

^^^^
You can buy it from letsbuy and can get a discount of 1200 with the help of coupon on 19999 that means it will cost u only 18800.But currently it is unavailable.
You can send ur email id to them and they will intimate u when it is available.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been checking letsbuy.com and flipcart.com for almost a month (almost everyday  ).
It was 'Out of stock' whenever i checked.

It is available in ebay though. But it cost around 20,500+


Anyone know is it safe to go n buy from here ??
Will i get international warranty ?


----------



## tousif (Aug 21, 2011)

Galaxy s(i9000) is available at flipkart at just 20k.. Seems like galaxy s is seeing price drops many times..
Myself too is looking for nexus s bt cant find it anywhre..
Can somebody tell if nexus s is discontinued by samsung or not..
Ebay.in is a good and faithful site... Just c the seller information and feedback and u can anytime contact them..some dealers give manufacturer warranty while some give seller warranty.. So do chek it b4 buying...


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 21, 2011)

tousif said:


> Galaxy s(i9000) is available at flipkart at just 20k..



Thanks tousif for the information. 
I was just about to move out to purchase this phone for 21.5K. By chance I read this post, checked prices at flipkart.com and placed order over telephone... and that too on COD basis.


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 21, 2011)

_


sinoop_joy said:



			I've been checking letsbuy.com and flipcart.com for almost a month (almost everyday  ).
It was 'Out of stock' whenever i checked.

It is available in ebay though. But it cost around 20,500+


Anyone know is it safe to go n buy from here ??
Will i get international warranty ?
		
Click to expand...

_
Hey buddy i stay here in Mumbai & i m getting This fone here for 20k.
if u have any of ur relatives in here u can get that piece & i Think that here it is availabe in both S-lCd/AMOlEd

So iF u have anyOne out here u can get 1 for around 20k, smethin


----------



## tousif (Aug 22, 2011)

ysmonyog said:


> Thanks tousif for the information.
> I was just about to move out to purchase this phone for 21.5K. By chance I read this post, checked prices at flipkart.com and placed order over telephone... and that too on COD basis.



Hey buddy do tell me the reviews of the phone when u get it in ur hand... Share ur exp with the phone to us


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 22, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> Hey buddy i stay here in Mumbai & i m getting This fone here for 20k.
> if u have any of ur relatives in here u can get that piece & i Think that here it is availabe in both S-lCd/AMOlEd
> 
> So iF u have anyOne out here u can get 1 for around 20k, smethin



I dnt have ny relatives dere. Bt i told one of my uncles who is in Dubai abt this.
He is returning by end of this month. Hope he finds it there.

If he buys locked phone (he might!!, as he is not that expert in buying gadgets), will there be any problems in unlocking the phone ?


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 22, 2011)

_


sinoop_joy said:



			I dnt have ny relatives dere. Bt i told one of my uncles who is in Dubai abt this.
He is returning by end of this month. Hope he finds it there.

If he buys locked phone (he might!!, as he is not that expert in buying gadgets), will there be any problems in unlocking the phone ?
		
Click to expand...


_

or else u can find 1 here for 18.9k & u will get warranty also in India for a year.
NexuS s 18.9k


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, thats a nice find dharmil007..

Thanks.. Will check it out

nyway, wen r u buying the phone ?


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 22, 2011)

_


sinoop_joy said:



			Wow, thats a nice find dharmil007..

Thanks.. Will check it out

nyway, wen r u buying the phone ?
		
Click to expand...


_

dont know man.
There are some personal issues.
So until & unless taht issues get resolved i cant buy one     .

if it will be too late, then maybe it will be the time for NeXuS Prime to be released & i m may buy that one.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 22, 2011)

AHheemm...

Nexus Prime ??


----------



## tousif (Aug 24, 2011)

@dharmil007
Thanks dude for u info... I ordered my nexus s ysterday via ebay.in. So nw m waiting for it to reach me....

@sinoop_joy
Nexus prime is next pure android phone from google.. It has dual core processor with ice cream sandwich version of android.. It may be launched in oct. And i think it wont b in ur budget of 20k.. It will surely b above 25k at anytime


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 24, 2011)

tousif said:


> @dharmil007
> Thanks dude for u info... I ordered my nexus s ysterday via ebay.in. So nw m waiting for it to reach me....




*CONGRATULATIONS ON PURCHASING Nexus S buddy.
Do tell me ur review of the Same, & about the display too.*


----------



## tousif (Aug 25, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS ON PURCHASING Nexus S buddy.
> Do tell me ur review of the Same, & about the display too.*



Is there any problem with the screen or the display of nexus s ??


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah..
Some said there is some problems when call is made. The display goes blank when you press the call button..

mandar5 had that issue and he got replacement for that.
Check this post...


mandar5 said:


> heyy ppl i own Nexus S ..n i am proud owner of it. i got it for 19.5k.just before buying check if shows blank display while calling screen appears..and also check cam performance at the shop itself.I had that call issue in my mb n i m getting replacement from samsung in 2-3 days.Rest its a pure unadulterated Android.My office colleague who owns Galaxy S is jealous of my NS ...
> Just check for those issues i think its because 2.3.4 bug..google it...Rest assured the mb is Superb....




Also somewhere i read samsung was withdrawing nexus S cauz of this display issue.


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 25, 2011)

tousif said:


> Is there any problem with the screen or the display of nexus s ??



No ther is no problem with the display
But there are 2 displays available for NexuS s
S-AMOlED & S-lCd

The one u r buyin is coming with an S-lCd display.
So i wanted to know how is that one ??
with different respect
BRIGHTNESS, CONTRAST, etc



sinoop_joy said:


> yeah..
> Some said there is some problems when call is made. The display goes blank when you press the call button..
> 
> mandar5 had that issue and he got replacement for that.
> ...



There are issues but not on all the fones with rarely on some fones.
& samsung is discontinuing 'coz to increase the sales of their Galaxy Line-up
not b'coz of display issue.


----------



## tousif (Aug 25, 2011)

But i Think s-amoled version of nexus s is not officially available in india. Samsung didnt launch it in india.
 And yup whn i get the phone i vl let u know abt d display.


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 28, 2011)

Received SGS GT I9000 ; A2.3.3 from Flipkart on 23.08.2011 @ 19999/-. 
I am not so techy to write a review. This is beautiful and powerful phone having excellent display. Needs charging twice a day. 
This is my first touch phone and I am still struggling to adapt with it. I still feel more comfortable with my E63. 
How can I transfer my calander entries (of more than 3 years) from E63 into this phone? Any idea!


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 30, 2011)

My uncle checked dubai prices. He couldn't find it in most of the stores. Somewhere the price told was 30k. I'm confused..
Should i buy *this*   or wait ?


suggestions ?


----------



## tousif (Aug 30, 2011)

@sinoop_joy

buy it dude.. its a good value for money.. u wont regret aftr buying.. its a good buy..
i bought the phone from same dealer at 19k. so nw i think it wont be back again to 19k. and most other sites are out of stock.
at 20.5k its a good buy. 
nexus s is a plain android phone with not many applications inbuilt. no zoom feature is available for camera. thts the only negative point i c right nw.

galaxy s is available at flipkart at 20k. so u can look it too. no flash for galaxy s and runs 2.2.

if u dont depend upon camera a lott then just opt for nexus s.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont know why it is hapening to me...
Thought i'll get this phone for just 18.8k from a local store and now i have to buy it for 20.5k from ebay...


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 30, 2011)

_


tousif said:



			@sinoop_joy

buy it dude.. its a good value for money.. u wont regret aftr buying.. its a good buy..
i bought the phone from same dealer at 19k. so nw i think it wont be back again to 19k. and most other sites are out of stock.
at 20.5k its a good buy. 
nexus s is a plain android phone with not many applications inbuilt. no zoom feature is available for camera. thts the only negative point i c right nw.

galaxy s is available at flipkart at 20k. so u can look it too. no flash for galaxy s and runs 2.2.

if u dont depend upon camera a lott then just opt for nexus s.
		
Click to expand...


_

Hey buddy how is the fone ??
Tell us ur Review ?? about the display as well as the whole phone iTselF.

& did u face any screen issues ?


----------



## tousif (Sep 1, 2011)

@dharmill007 hey dude jt give me a day or two and i vl let u knw more abt the phone... currently m having broadband connection problm so nt able to b connected at times.... and by tht time i vl knw more abt the phone...

@sinoop_joy  hey if u wanna know more just give me a call if u want..my number-09096861410


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 3, 2011)

Me too placed order yesterday (Finally...!!!).

Nexus S + Jabra BT 3030 Headset + Free Ebay 500 GB HDD.

Now waiting for the courier to get delivered...


----------



## tousif (Sep 3, 2011)

thts gud buddy....
waiting for the phone got u benefitted....
getting a 500gb hdd is a gud deal overall...

congrats!!!!!

i didnt get any black screen isuues right nw....its overall a gud phone and with ok battery backup.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 3, 2011)

The wait is actually becoming a intolerable thing for me.
Checks the status of the courier once every two hour.  (and even though sees the same staus ' in transit' checks again and again.)

Worrying whether the courier guys will open the box or not. Will i get any opened box or not..
Oh.. This waiting is horrible.. 

BTW, tousif, you got an opened box right ? What dis the seller said about that ?
You opened the box in front of the courier guy ?
What all were there in the box ?


----------



## tousif (Sep 3, 2011)

Yaa i knw wat is the feeling to wait....
And i didnt open the box in front of courier boy..i opened it at my home...
The packaging was vry gud and the courier guys wont tamper it... So dont worry abt that... Actually the seal of the phone box was broken but everythng was all ok inside...
It took 6 days for phone to reach me...
No damages were found...
You wont be gettng any pouch with the phone...so all i did is ordered it from fommy.co.in.. They did gave good service..


----------



## tousif (Sep 5, 2011)

@dharmill007 
hey dude plzz chek my review of nexus s here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/146078-my-google-nexus-s-review.html

and plzz do coment abt it.

@sinoop_joy
did u get ur phone or still waiting?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 6, 2011)

Received my Nexus S+Jabra headset today @3:55 PM.


happy..
Will share my experience with both


----------



## tousif (Sep 6, 2011)

congrats and yup do share ur views.....


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 6, 2011)

Dude,
U too didn't had the store's seal or anythinng written on the Samsung Warranty leaflet, right ?


----------

